# nothing more than a dream.



## Xaphirezst

Hello,

Can somebody translate this phrase to Japanese?
I'd like to see both male and female version for comparison, thanks.

I know that our love is nothing more than a dream, but I will not stop.

Much appreciated!


----------



## toscairn

わたしたちの恋は夢以上のものではないとはわかっている。けどやめない。


----------



## Xaphirezst

toscairn said:
			
		

> わたしたちの恋は夢以上のものではないとはわかっている。けどやめない。


Watashitachi no ? wa ? ? ? no mono dewa nai to wa wakatteiru. Kedo yamenai.

I'm sorry i can't read kanji, may i have the roumaji version?


----------



## toscairn

恋　koi (love, love affair)
夢　yume (dream)
desu.


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

why dont you write the whole thing using kanji wherever you can and then you can tell him what each kanji means. like right your verbs using kanji.


----------



## kamome

「僕たちの愛は夢だけと分かる、やめないけど ・ bokutachi no koi wa yume dake to wakaru,yamenai kedo」
_*...to my good sensei herein - would this more familiar sentence be acceptable?...*_ 
どうも有難うございます、
かもめ。


----------



## Flaminius

kamome-dono,

As usual your try is great.  I comment on two points.

1. "Wakaru" is an instantenous action, to comprehend.  In order to say, "I understand," one needs to add -teiru.  This distinction is not unlike such Latin verb pairs as odo vs. odi, nosco vs. novi and _deponent_ vs. memini.

2. This is solely a collocation matter but the verb "yameru" does not get together well with "ai" or "koi."  I cannot reason too well as to why that but Japanese does not seem to regard an amorous feeling/relationship something one can initiate or terminate at one's will.  However tenuous it may look, I prefer "owaraseru", which is the causative for "owaru," to come to an end.

僕たちの愛は（恋は is okay too）夢でしかないとわかっている。しかし終わらせはしない。

What say ye?  Too literary to use in everyday life?
Flaminius


----------



## kamome

...oh well, Flamini 様  賛辞を有難うございました、でも・・・sincerely, I was at work, just stealing 
two mins to lean out the pleasant WR window...so, when reading the sentence first, as it 
happens I "translated" it mentally in the quickest way...unfortunately, as you have maybe 
noticed, I'm not all that familiar to everyday spoken nihongo (oh well, neither to literary nor 
various keigo levels, シクシク！ ), but 「終わる」 was the immediate tense I happened to use, 
remembering the mail's closing formula 「この辺で終わりにします」- but stupidly not caring to find 
out somewhere in dictionaries what that 「やめない」　ｍeaning was - so that I left it as it was...

...very many thanks for such a peculiar and (as always) highly sensible similarity with the 
half-deponents you underlined in your kindest 説明...　 

(ps: I do TOTALLY agree, a love relationship does not depend on one's WILL!)

かもめ

​


----------



## toscairn

Hi Flamini, overall your explanation mihi placet. Sed maybe because I'm a poet (jk) I have no problem at all with "ai wo yameru" which I agree may sound odd to most. But it is a good effort making it a collocation issue.


----------



## Flaminius

mihi placet ars poetae placendi.  sed "ai wo yameru" coitu finire auditur.  But my mind prides in less-than-snow-white clenliness.


----------



## kamome

_Flamini_ 様, _Toscairn_ 様, 
 
_I feel obliged for once to appeal to my native language, __for I am totally convinced that no other idiom will ever be __so nicely and "photographically" straight as to show in ONE __word my real thought at present: .....SIETE SIMPATICISSIMI!..... _
 ​


----------

